

How many zombies do you know? - helwr
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/1003/1003.6087v1.pdf

======
mkramlich
Despite being written a few years after I created the game Dead By Zombie,
this paper was in fact quite influential on the making of it. Yes, it involved
time travel. No, there were no screaming monkeys involved. Yes, there is
someone in the house with you right now, which explains the creaking and the
sound of footsteps upstairs, and yes that is who just cut the lights and you'd
better start running _now_.

But seriously, I guess papers like that are one downside to having a free/open
collection for scientific papers.

